# Howard County Show Results



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the first two days, BB got dumped when she obviously shouldn't have and numerous people agreed. JC (bulldog), got dumped the first day, and the last day. 

But JC got reserve the second day, even though he was a butt head. He lost to the bitch for best bred by. 

The last day however was BB's day, she got Winners Bitch for 1 point, so she now has 9 points (one major). I thought it was two but there were one too many absentees and it broke. 

So that was awesome, she showed like a dream.


----------

